# Arcanis: Cradle of Empires



## mighty28 (Dec 14, 2013)

This week, Paradigm Concepts launched a Kickstarter for their Arcanis RPG system.
It is a sourcebook for the Blessed Lands and the First City, with spanning  over 4 ancient civiliztions.  

The Kickstarter is already fully funded and they have reached their first two stretch goals, which give three maps of the continent and the First City itself.  One of the cartographers is Andy Law, who produced the Green Ronin/Freeport maps.

If you have never tried Arcanis, now is a great time to try it out.  They have a pdf add-on bundle that gives all of their Arcanis:RPG books, as well as what is essentially a buy 1/get 1 add-on for the Core book and the Codex of Heroes, which is primarily more player options.


----------



## Conqueror Worm (Dec 15, 2013)

I am really excited about Paradigm Concepts' Kickstarter as well..  Arcanis has been my campaign setting of choice since its release about a decade ago, both in its d20 incarnation and as its own standalone RPG.  I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## EricGorman (Dec 15, 2013)

*Cradle of Empires*

Henry Lopez and Company have rarely misfired with *any* of their Products. This is exciting on a whole number of levels ... not least that it's the company's first Kickstarter set in their flagship world of Arcanis. Don't get me wrong. I think their Witchhunter and Rotted Capes worlds and kickstarter books are great too. But its always been Arcanis that has gotten my blood pumping.

If you've never experienced Arcanis before the big thing about this setting is that its very loosely based on the fall of the Roman Empire and who's a good guy and who's a bad guy is very subjective. There is less emphasis on monster slaying. There is more emphasis on what power blocks are up or down. It used to be a D&D campaign setting, but is now its own rule system after converting one too many times.

The really exciting thing about Cradle of Empires is that its the first step in widening the Known World. We've played in the world of Arcanis for over a decade now. But this is the first real expansion beyond the core countries we've played in. The Blessed Lands are somewhat analogous to Earth's Holy Lands in the Levant and represent a crossroad between the current Empires of the World. And a graveyard of at least three old empires.

If you are already an Arcanis player be sure to head over and order the book to support the (small) company. If you aren't but are looking for a world with a rich history to explore I'd also recommend taking a look.


----------



## Anasurimbor (Dec 31, 2013)

*Awesome News about the Kickstarter*

As of right now, the Kickstarter is:

$150 away from Ssethregore book
$2,650 away from extended Bestiary in Blessed Lands book
$5,150 away from Sorcerous Pacts (primarily, but not exclusively for elorii)
and $7,650 away from the Kio book.

If every existing backer added $1 to their pledge we'd have the Sseth book.
If they added $17 we'd have the extended bestiary.
If they added $34 we'd have the Sorcerous Pacts.
If they added $50 we'd have the Kio book.

Alternatively, if we added 10 backers at the $15 level, 6 backers at the $25 level, or 3 at the $50 level we'll have the Sseth book.
If we double our number of backers at the $15 level, we'll have the Bestiary; at the $25 level we'll have Pacts; at the $50 level we'd have the Kio book.

So tell your friends. Get your characters that Useful Item. Get your plot of land (which the campaign staff will work with you to come up with an interesting back story for if you like, or have a brand new, never-been-lived-in estate constructed to your specifications on the backs of Coryani slaves or Milandisian labourers). This'll be even more awesome if we draw in new players, because it really is the players that make this game even more amazing.


----------



## darjr (Dec 31, 2013)

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1418216834/arcanis-the-cradle-of-empires-the-first-city-sourc

Wow! Congrats on doubling your goal so far!

For those that don't know Arcanis started life in the living campaigns of d20 and then they developed their own unique system. I've played it in the living campaign a couple of times and had a blast!


----------



## EricGorman (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow! It has been a great turn out. Way to go Henry and Company!

We've made the goal of an update & re-release of the ss'thregore book ... essentially the race of reptilian humanoids who once ruled the world in ancient days (and might like to again if they could ever unify their various factions). Very cool. Other stretch goals are equally cool - hope we make some of those as well!


----------

